# Vorsicht - Inkassounternehmen "wirbt" mit Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lübeck



## dvill (24 Dezember 2007)

> Viele Personen in Deutschland haben in den letzten Tagen eine Mahnung eines Inkassounternehmens erhalten mit der Aufforderung, eine Forderung einer Internet- Service-Gesellschaft mit Sitz in der Schweiz zu begleichen. Der Mahnung wird die erste Seite eines Originalurteils des Amtsgerichts Lübeck mit Wappen, Namen des Richters und Urteilstenor ( Urteil des AG Lübeck vom 28.09.2007 - 23 C 2423/07 - ) beigefügt.In der Mahnung wird angekündigt, dass die (vermeintliche) Gläubigerin auch gegenüber dem gemahnten (vermeintlichen) Schuldner einen rechtskräftigen Vollstreckungstitel erwirken wird, wie gegen den in dem Urteil erwähnten Schuldner.
> 
> Tatsächlich basiert das Urteil auf einem vorgerichtlichen Anerkenntnis der Beklagten und hat mit der Mahnung oder dem Fall, der der Mahnung zugrunde liegt, überhaupt nichts zu tun. Durch das Originalurteil und die Ankündigung gerichtlicher Maßnahmen lassen sich viele Mahnungsempfänger verunsichern. Dabei ist es ein Allgemeinplatz, dass die unterliegende Partei in einem gerichtlichen Verfahren Gerichts- und Anwaltskosten zu zahlen hat. Keinesfalls sollten sich die gemahnten Personen von dem erwähnten Urteil schrecken lassen und nur deshalb Zahlungen leisten, obwohl sie der Auffassung sind, keine Beträge zu schulden.


Aus einer Presseinformation des Amtsgerichtes Lübeck.

Mehr zu dem Thema hier.

Es ist skandalös, wer hier im Lande eine Inkassoerlaubnis bekommt und scheinbar auch behält.


----------



## dvill (25 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vorsicht - Inkassounternehmen "wirbt" mit Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lübeck*

Hier ist der ausführlliche Bericht auf CB.


----------



## dvill (26 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vorsicht - Inkassounternehmen "wirbt" mit Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lübeck*



			
				AG Lübeck schrieb:
			
		

> die Übersendung des von Ihnen erbetenen Urteils 23 C 2423/07 AG Lübeck würde Sie € 12,50 kosten. Diese Kosten können Sie sparen, da das Urteil im Rahmen der von Ihnen erwähnten Mahnung keinerlei Rolle spielt. Offensichtlich soll (möglichen) Schuldnern durch eine solche Urteilskopie Angst eingejagt werden. Das Urteil betrifft einen Fall, in dem die Beklagte die Schuld vorgerichtlich anerkannt hatte, ohne den Betrag zu zahlen.
> Es ist ein Allgemeinplatz, dass in einem gerichtlichen Verfahren die unterliegende Partei Gerichts- und Anwaltskosten zu zahlen hat. Lassen Sie sich davon nicht verunsichern. Im Streitfall muss der Kläger regelmäßig beweisen, dass ein entgeltpflichtiger Vertrag zustande gekommen ist.


Aus dem ÖKO-TEST Online-Forum


----------



## Fritzken (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht - Inkassounternehmen "wirbt" mit Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lübeck*



dvill schrieb:


> Aus dem ÖKO-TEST Online-Forum


Ich glaube, hier ist schon alles gesagt, was gesagt werden musste. 
*[...]*
Ich danke aber dafür, hier wieder etwas dazugelernt zu haben, und was es doch für Möglichkeiten gibt, an anderer Leute Geld herankommen zu wollen.

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## webwatcher (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht - Inkassounternehmen "wirbt" mit Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lübeck*



dvill schrieb:


> Parole: Verunsicherung der Verbraucher.


...


----------



## dvill (13 Januar 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht - Inkassounternehmen "wirbt" mit Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lübeck*



> Das Urteil gibt es zwar tatsächlich, aber es ist unter anderen Voraussetzungen entstanden, erläutert H.. Die Beklagte hatte ihre Zahlungspflicht anerkannt, dann aber doch nicht den ausstehenden Betrag beglichen. So war es zu dem Richterspruch gekommen, der mit den angeblichen Forderungen aus dem Brief nicht vergleichbar ist und überhaupt nichts damit zu tun hat.
> 
> "Wir stellen fest, dass Internet-Betrügereien immer mehr um sich greifen", sagt Th. H. von der Verbraucherzentrale. Und Richter H. ist so ein Vorgehen noch nicht bekannt gewesen. "Das ist neu, dass jemand ein Originalurteil kopiert und beifügt."


Aus: Lübecker Nachrichten


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Januar 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht - Inkassounternehmen "wirbt" mit Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lübeck*

In dem Artikel wird leider weder der ursprüngliche Forderungssteller, noch das Inkassounternehmen genannt. Betroffene dieser Firmen werden diesen Artikel also nicht so leicht finden. Macht nichts, wir führen die dann schon dorthin, wenn sie hier aufschlagen. Dazu muß man die Namen nicht einmal nennen. Man muß ja auch nicht alles anfassen, stimmt's?


----------



## conair2004 (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht - Inkassounternehmen "wirbt" mit Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lübeck*

Solche Unternehmen gehören:bang: . Sowas können sie im Ausland versuchen, aber nichts bei uns!!!


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht - Inkassounternehmen "wirbt" mit Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lübeck*



conair2004 schrieb:


> Solche Unternehmen gehören:bang: . Sowas können sie im Ausland versuchen, aber nichts bei uns!!!


Kommt Zeit - kommt Rat - kommt der 29.Februar 2008....


----------



## komm rein (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht - Inkassounternehmen "wirbt" mit Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lübeck*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Kommt Zeit - kommt Rat - kommt der 29.Februar 2008....


Sind wir am 1. März dann endlich was los?


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht - Inkassounternehmen "wirbt" mit Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lübeck*



komm rein schrieb:


> Sind wir am 1. März dann endlich was los?


Es ist nicht auszuschließen, dass jemand dann was los ist. Wie würde Franz Beckenbauer sagen: Schaun mer mal.......


----------



## komm rein (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht - Inkassounternehmen "wirbt" mit Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lübeck*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Es ist nicht auszuschließen, dass jemand dann was los ist. Wie würde Franz Beckenbauer sagen: Schaun mer mal.......


Da müssen wir dann mal richtig die Daumen drücken. :-D


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht - Inkassounternehmen "wirbt" mit Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lübeck*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Es ist nicht auszuschließen, dass jemand dann was los ist.


Für diesen hintersinnigen Witz brauchst Du eigentlich eine "Hintersinnigkeitserlaubnis". Diese wird erstellt von der "Hintersinnigkeitsüberwachungsabteilung". Ich habe übrigens gehört, dass da irgendwo in Hessen jemand dauernd Papier verschickt mit witzigen Sachen, die nicht alle witzig finden. Die Hintersinnigkeitsüberwachungsabteilung (Unterabteilung für die Abwehr nichtwitziger Witzbolde) hat, so hörte ich, entschieden: So geht das nicht! Wir müssen ja auch die seriösen Hintersinnigkeitsverwender schützen. Aber  irgendwie dauert es wohl noch, bis das endgültig entschieden ist. Dann lache ich auch wirklich von ganzem Herzen über Deine Hintersinnigkeit. Man könnte sogar sagen, dass ich wie ein Pferd wiehern werden.
Auf zum Finale, let's go!


----------



## dvill (19 Januar 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht - Inkassounternehmen "wirbt" mit Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lübeck*

Inkassobüros haben es gut.

Es gibt zwar Verhaltensnormen wie





> Die entsprechende Verordnung besagt, dass es unzulässig ist, wenn Inkassofirmen mitwirken "...in Angelegenheiten, bei denen erkennbar unerlaubte oder unlautere Zwecke verfolgt werden..."


aber wen juckt das, wenn die Aufsichtsbehörde Schiss hat





> "Ich kann ja nicht frei von der Leber weg hier irgend etwas verbieten, sondern ich muss ja immer vor dem Hintergrund handeln, dass das gerichtlich überprüft wird. Und der Steuerzahler würde wahrscheinlich wenig Verständnis haben, wenn ich hier eine Untersagungsverfügung machen würde bei der [...], die ja immerhin ich glaube über 70 Arbeitsplätze hat, ein Riesenausfall entstünde


Der brave Bürger, der immer pünktlich seine Knöllchen für falsches Parken bezahlt, bleibt ratlos zurück. Ihn darf jeder beliebig mit Inkassodrohungen traktieren, auch außerhalb gesetzlicher Normen, wenn die Aufsichtsbehörde vornehm wegsieht.

Man würde meinen, dass die Erkenntnis, das Problem sei riesengroß, würde eher dazu führen, dass die Behörde pflichtgemäß handelt. Dass gerade das als Begründung für Tatenlosigkeit herangezogen wird, ist atemberaubend kreativ.

Warum wird dieses besondere Pflichtverständnis nicht ausgeweitet?

Der Steuerzahler wird sich auch bedanken, dass arbeitsfähige Taschendiebe verfolgt und an der Erzielung auskömmlicher Einnahmen gehindert werden. Die kassieren am Ende staatliche Unterstützung, weil nicht genug durch die Haupttätigkeit zusammen kommt.


----------



## komm rein (9 Februar 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht - Inkassounternehmen "wirbt" mit Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lübeck*

Die DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH hat ihre EV gegen ein Verbraucherschutzforum durchbekommen.

Darf man hier auf rotglut.org verlinken? Wenn Nein, dann den Link löschen.

http://rotglut.org/nachricht,869,


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Februar 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht - Inkassounternehmen "wirbt" mit Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lübeck*



komm rein schrieb:


> Die DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH hat ihre EV gegen ein Verbraucherschutzforum durchbekommen.



[aka-k-orakel]Jeder der möglichen Gewinner dieses Rechtsstreits hätte einen Pyrrhussieg errungen.[/aka-k-orakel]
Mehr sog I net.


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht - Inkassounternehmen "wirbt" mit Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lübeck*

Offenbar beruft sich die DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH Eschborn immer noch auf das Lübecker Urteil:

http://www.augsblog.de/2007/12/07/d...jagt-schwarzfahrer-im-internet/#comment-79965


> Heute kam die Antwort von DIS dass durch ein Urteil vom AG Lübeck die Forderung berechtigt sei.


Außerdem erhalten wohl in den letzten Tagen alte IFPF/IfK-"Kunden" massenweise Post aus Eschborn mit den üblichen Drohungen:


> Die von unserer Auftraggeberin nunmehr anwaltlich in Auftrag gegebene Klage vor dem zuständigen Amtsgericht wird Ihnen jetzt erheblich höhere Kosten bescheren.


:unzufrieden:


----------



## dvill (13 März 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht - Inkassounternehmen "wirbt" mit Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lübeck*

Es gibt eine neue unglaubliche Eskalation des Inkassostalkings.


> In jedem Fall wird hierdurch zu Gunsten unserer Auftraggeberin ein rechtskräftiger Vollstreckungstitel gegen sie persönlich erwirkt, so wie im aktuellen Urteil AG Lübeck vom 28.9.07 (23 c 2423/07) gegen einen anderen Schuldner.


Ich halte das in jedem Fall für eine Steigerung des Verbalbanditentums, welche bisherige Drohschreiben weit in den Schatten stellt.

Die Beutebeduinen drohen ohne wenn und aber ein Übel an, welches unabwendbar auf Zahlungsverweigerer zukommt. Ich verstehe das als eine moderne Form von Schutzgelderpressung, die zu allem Überfluss noch mit einer staatlichen Inkassolizenz betrieben wird.


----------



## akdenizhg (13 März 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht - Inkassounternehmen "wirbt" mit Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lübeck*



dvill schrieb:


> Ich halte das in jedem Fall für eine Steigerung des Verbalbanditentums, welche bisherige Drohschreiben weit in den Schatten stellt...



Das ist es auch. Und dem Brief an mich, der heute einging, war ein Muster eines Mahnbescheids gegen mich beigefügt. Wie originell! :roll:

Na dann dürfen wir ja mal gespannt sein, wann ein Echter ins Haus flattert. Ich lass es euch wissen .... 

Akdeniz


----------



## Wembley (13 März 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht - Inkassounternehmen "wirbt" mit Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lübeck*



akdenizhg schrieb:


> Und dem Brief an mich, der heute einging, war ein Muster eines Mahnbescheids gegen mich beigefügt. Wie originell! :roll:


Dieser Schmäh ist nicht neu. Dies betraf vor ein paar Monaten zwar einen anderen Anbieter und ein ein anderes Inkassobüro bzw. Anwalt.
Siehe hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=210263&highlight=mahnbescheid+muster#post210263

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=207721&highlight=mahnbescheid+muster#post207721

Nur echte Mahnbescheide kamen bzw. kommen bei denen keine.
BTW: Was wurde eigentlich aus jenem Anwalt? Von dem hört man nicht mehr viel.


----------



## dvill (13 März 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht - Inkassounternehmen "wirbt" mit Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lübeck*

Vielleicht darf man aus der aktuellen Eskalation der Erpressung zur Zahlungsbereitschaft etwas Positives entnehmen.

So ganz ohne Not werden die Beutebeduinen nicht so massiv nötigend daherkommen. Immerhin wird das Geld noch nicht persönlich an der Haustür abgeholt, sondern vornehm bargeldlos auf deutsche Bankkonten überwiesen.

Da muss immer wieder eine neue Bank eine Weile mitspielen. Je dreister die Zahlungserpressungsschreiben ausfallen, umso schneller kickt die Bank das Konto.

Was ändert sich also? Wird die Geldgier größer oder die Zahlungsquote kleiner?

Ich hoffe, letzteres.


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 März 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht - Inkassounternehmen "wirbt" mit Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lübeck*



dvill schrieb:


> Was ändert sich also? Wird die Geldgier größer oder die Zahlungsquote kleiner?


Oder man ist auf dem Genfer Autosalon auf einen neuen Geschmack gekommen - und die User sollens richten...


----------



## dvill (13 März 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht - Inkassounternehmen "wirbt" mit Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lübeck*

Die Zahlungserpressungsmasche mit schwachsinnigen Drohschreiben wirkt wohl nur bei Ahnungslosen. Die breite Information im Internet, im Fernsehen, von den Verbraucherzentralen und an den Stammtischen dünnt den "Markt" sicherlich aus.

Die Frage ist nur, wie weit die Aufklärung vorgedrungen ist. Vielleicht schon viel weiter, als wir hier befürchten.

Stell dir vor, es ist Inkassotreibjagd, und keiner geht hin ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 März 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht - Inkassounternehmen "wirbt" mit Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lübeck*



dvill schrieb:


> Vielleicht schon viel weiter, als wir hier befürchten.


Anekdote: Unser Hausmeister, aus Osteuropa zu uns gekommen, hat neulich mit mir geplaudert und von diesen Abofirmen angefangen. Mein spontaner erster Gedanke: "Den hat's auch erwischt, wie kann ich ihm helfen?". Dann legt der los und erzählt mir was von den Firmen, die sich im Ausland verstecken, von der Polizei, die sich nicht kümmert, von den Inkassofirmen, die meinen, die Leute erschrecken zu können.

Ich war echt erstaunt und lachte mir insgeheim ins Fäuschdle 
(Nicht dass ich ihm das als Hausmeister nicht zugetraut hätte - der hat nur mit Internet quasi nullo zu tun)

Stell dir vor, es ist Inkassotreibjagd, und nicht mal unser Hausmeister geht hin ...


----------



## dvill (14 März 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht - Inkassounternehmen "wirbt" mit Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lübeck*

Suchmaschinen-Müll mit der Brechstange:

online-preisklarheit-meinung-deutsche-inkassostelle-positiv.de

Das andere Zeug ist leider auch wieder online.


----------



## Captain Picard (14 März 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht - Inkassounternehmen "wirbt" mit Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lübeck*



dvill schrieb:


> Die Zahlungserpressungsmasche mit schwachsinnigen Drohschreiben wirkt wohl nur bei Ahnungslosen. Die breite Information im Internet, im Fernsehen, von den Verbraucherzentralen und an den Stammtischen dünnt den "Markt" sicherlich aus.


Sollte es ( hoffentlich) soweit kommen, dass keine  Ferraris  mehr damit finanziert 
werden können, werden sich sicherlich die Absichtserklärungspolitiker und  Minister 
dies als ihren Erfolg auf die Fahne schreiben...


----------



## dvill (14 März 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht - Inkassounternehmen "wirbt" mit Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lübeck*



			
				schuldnerverzeichnis.de schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Seite befindet sich gerade im Umbau. Bitte haben Sie etwas Geduld.


Na also, geht doch.


----------



## dvill (25 März 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht - Inkassounternehmen "wirbt" mit Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lübeck*

Das Amtsgericht Lübeck reagiert auf die fortgesetzte Welle der Mahndrohschreiben mit der Klarstellung:


> PRESSEINFORMATION VOM 18.03.2008
> 
> Vorsicht - Inkassounternehmen "wirbt" mit Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lübeck
> 
> ...


----------



## Bellerophon (3 April 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht - Inkassounternehmen "wirbt" mit Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lübeck*

Ich denke aber das dieser ganze Spuk bald ein Ende nimmt. Die Drohungen sind jetzt schon ziemlich heftig. Was sollen sie in Zukunft machen? Etwa bei jedem vor der Tür erscheinen und das Geld rausprügeln?


----------



## wahlhesse (3 April 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht - Inkassounternehmen "wirbt" mit Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lübeck*

Leider findet nur ein Bruchteil der Betroffenen den Weg hier ins Forum oder zu den Verbraucherzentralen. Man munkelt dass mindestens 10% die unberechtigten Forderungen spätestens nach diversen Drohungen bezahlen. Woher soll ein rechtlich nicht bewanderter Mensch auch wissen, dass die Drohungen nix als heisse Luft sein? Deswegen auch im Bekanntenkreis die Info streuen.

Will sagen, mit dieser Masche wird man noch recht lange unbedarften Menschen das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen können. :wall:

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## MarcoW75 (8 April 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht - Inkassounternehmen "wirbt" mit Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lübeck*

Hallo!
Wir haben sowohl im August 07 bei denen gekündigt,da kam dann ein Brief,daß man nur alle 6 Monate kündigen könne (komisch,in den uns zugesandten AGBs stand damals davon nix...und nur die sind für mich bindend).Als sie im Dezember 07 wieder abbuchen wollten,hab ich das zurückgebucht. Der 70€-Brief von DIS ließ nicht lange auf sich warten,dummerweise hat meine Freundin Ende Januar 08 die 70€ bezahlt.Ergebnis:Für Jan-März kam m.W. je ein Hotelgutschein. Im März versuchten sie dann wieder abzubuchen...worauf ich wieder zurückbuchte. Heute nun wieder eine Lieferung:Ein Paket ohne spezielle Absenderangabe (nur das Homebox-Dienstleistungszentrum Bad Säckingen), drin war wiedermal ein "Pflegeset" der Firma Jouèl (war schonmal drin). Kriegt noch jemand aktuell diese Lieferungen und kann mir sagen,ob das auch von IFPF stammt (ich vermute es stark)?  Und wie werden wir diese [ edit]  los ? Was sollen wir mit dem Zeugs machen,was noch kommt ? Kontakt mit IFPF ist ja praktisch unmöglich. Daß Einschreiben/schriftliche Kündigungen wenig bringen,konnte man ja an dem TV-Bericht sehen,den die ZDF-Sendung "WISO" letztes Jahr zeigte..der Briefkasten platzte aus allen Nähten,das Büro war verwaist. Die Internetseite funktioniert offenbar auch nicht.


Marco


----------



## webwatcher (8 April 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht - Inkassounternehmen "wirbt" mit Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lübeck*

Was hat das mit der "Werbung"  mit dem  Urteil des Amtsgericht Lübeck zu tun? Um welche Seite  geht es?


----------



## dvill (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht - Inkassounternehmen "wirbt" mit Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lübeck*



dvill schrieb:


> > Viele Personen in Deutschland haben in den letzten Tagen eine Mahnung eines Inkassounternehmens erhalten mit der Aufforderung, eine Forderung einer Internet- Service-Gesellschaft mit Sitz in der Schweiz zu begleichen. Der Mahnung wird die erste Seite eines Originalurteils des Amtsgerichts Lübeck mit Wappen, Namen des Richters und Urteilstenor ( Urteil des AG Lübeck vom 28.09.2007 - 23 C 2423/07 - ) beigefügt.In der Mahnung wird angekündigt, dass die (vermeintliche) Gläubigerin auch gegenüber dem gemahnten (vermeintlichen) Schuldner einen rechtskräftigen Vollstreckungstitel erwirken wird, wie gegen den in dem Urteil erwähnten Schuldner.
> >
> > Tatsächlich basiert das Urteil auf einem vorgerichtlichen Anerkenntnis der Beklagten und hat mit der Mahnung oder dem Fall, der der Mahnung zugrunde liegt, überhaupt nichts zu tun. Durch das Originalurteil und die Ankündigung gerichtlicher Maßnahmen lassen sich viele Mahnungsempfänger verunsichern. Dabei ist es ein Allgemeinplatz, dass die unterliegende Partei in einem gerichtlichen Verfahren Gerichts- und Anwaltskosten zu zahlen hat. Keinesfalls sollten sich die gemahnten Personen von dem erwähnten Urteil schrecken lassen und nur deshalb Zahlungen leisten, obwohl sie der Auffassung sind, keine Beträge zu schulden.
> 
> ...


Angst einjagen mit wertlosen Anerkenntnis- und Abwesenheitsurteilen scheint wieder modern zu werden.

Da stehen wieder einige Presseerklärungen deutscher Amtsgerichte ins Haus. Bis dahin nicht in die Irre leiten lassen:

Deutsche Inkassostelle jagt Schwarzfahrer im Internet | Augsblog.de

PS: Irgendein extern Merkbefreiter verlinkt die Mahndrohparole im Klartext ins Augsblog. Hoffentlich kommt da bald die Putzkolonne.


----------



## webwatcher (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht - Inkassounternehmen "wirbt" mit Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lübeck*



dvill schrieb:


> PS: Irgendein extern Merkbefreiter verlinkt die Mahndrohparole im Klartext ins Augsblog. Hoffentlich kommt da bald die Putzkolonne.


Vermutlich aus der Nutzlosbranche...


----------



## dvill (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht - Inkassounternehmen "wirbt" mit Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lübeck*

Für Mahndrohbelästigte eine Zusamenstellung:


dvill schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz dazu ließ sich aber niemand finden, der verhindern konnte,
> 
> "dass nicht ansatzweise glaubhaft gemacht ist, dass die streitgegenständlichen Forderungen überhaupt bestehen" site:nicht-abzocken.eu - Google-Suche


Soll heißen: Wenn der Gegner vor Gericht nicht kooperiert, geht die Sache anders aus. Abwesenheits- und Anerkenntnisurteile sagen NICHTS aus.

Die Angst der Inkasso-Firma | Augsblog.de sagt alles. Individuelle Hilfen gibt es bei den Verbraucherzentralen:

Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen : Inkassodienst aus Eschborn droht mit Mahnbescheid


----------



## dvill (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht - Inkassounternehmen "wirbt" mit Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lübeck*

Das Jahr 2008 war für die Deutsche Inkassostelle jedenfalls sehr ergiebig: https://www.unternehmensregister.de....www04-1?submitaction=showDocument&id=4654797

Edit: Schade, der direkte Link geht nur auf Zeit. Dort im Suchfeld also "Deutsche Inkassostelle" eintippen und die Bilanz 2008 auswählen.


----------



## dvill (24 März 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht - Inkassounternehmen "wirbt" mit Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lübeck*

Wird die leere Hülle ausgeschieden?

http://deutsche-inkassostelle.de
http://www.aktuelles-inkassorecht.de


----------



## webwatcher (24 März 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht - Inkassounternehmen "wirbt" mit Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lübeck*

Google Cache kennt es noch. Ist aber schon ein paar Tage her...



> Dies ist der Cache von Google von [noparse]http://www.deutsche-inkassostelle.de/?id=impressum. [/noparse] Es handelt sich dabei um ein Abbild der Seite, wie diese am *7. März 2010* 06:53:27 GMT angezeigt wurde. *Die aktuelle Seite sieht mittlerweile eventuell anders aus*. Diese Suchbegriffe sind markiert: deutsche inkassostelle de





> Dies ist der Cache von Google von [noparse]http://www.aktuelles-inkassorecht.de/. [/noparse]Es handelt sich dabei um ein Abbild der Seite, wie diese am *16. März 2010* 03:50:16 GMT angezeigt wurde. *Die aktuelle Seite sieht mittlerweile eventuell anders aus.*


----------



## webwatcher (27 März 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht - Inkassounternehmen "wirbt" mit Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lübeck*

Nachtrag


dvill schrieb:


> deutsche-inkassostelle.de
> aktuelles-inkassorecht


waren  wohl beide laut Google Cache noch bis mindestens  zum 19.3 aktiv 


> [noparse]Dies ist der Cache von Google von http://www.deutsche-inkassostelle.de/. Es handelt sich dabei um ein Abbild der Seite, wie diese am 19. März 2010 02:18:03 GMT angezeigt wurde. Die aktuelle Seite sieht mittlerweile eventuell anders aus. Weitere Informationen[/noparse]


----------



## dvill (2 September 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht - Inkassounternehmen "wirbt" mit Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lübeck*

Beim Bundesanzeiger Verlag :Bundesanzeiger-Verlag liegen die Bilanzen 2009 für beide Inkassostellen.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die "Logistikkosten" zum Zahlungserpressen unberechtigter Forderungen durch die zusammengepresste Beute bei Weitem überragt werden.

Wer da noch Banken überfällt, kann nicht ganz bei Trost sein ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 April 2011)

*AW: Vorsicht - Inkassounternehmen "wirbt" mit Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lübeck*

Totgesagte leben eben länger.....
DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH - jetzt WP Web- und Internet-Payment GmbH
(HRB 77296 Amtsgericht Frankfurt)
Ob man wohl in Kürze für die Telomax tätig sein wird? Verwundern würde es mich jedenfalls nicht! :smile:


----------



## Captain Picard (5 April 2011)

*AW: Vorsicht - Inkassounternehmen "wirbt" mit Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lübeck*

Diese Charaden können nicht darüber hinwegtäuschen, dass die große Zeit der 
Abofallenabzocke vorbei ist.

Hier geht es ums  nackte Überleben.  Ferraris sind nicht mehr drin.


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 April 2011)

*AW: Vorsicht - Inkassounternehmen "wirbt" mit Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lübeck*

Bemerkenswert ist, dass die WP Web- und Internet-Payment GmbH (Nachfolgeunternehmen der DIS) dieselbe "Geschäftsführerin" hat wie w*w.windienst.net. Also alles wieder in ein und demselben Fäustle.....


----------

